# Algae problems



## darius (May 13, 2010)

Hello,

I have serious problems with algae on my tank.
I noticed green spot algae on aquarium glass and also red alga on all leafs and lately I saw on the gravel a hair alga.
I made a photo with the red/hairy alga which is the most annoying.

I treated the water with H2O2 (3%), by adding 100ml H2O2 to 100 l water, then after 3 hours I made a 50% water change. I repeated the procedure after two days. I did this treatment two times but the algae were just a little affected.

Please find below all the details related to my aquarium:

Aquarium:
200L (100x40x50) 4 months old
Substrate: Dennerle Deponit-Mix Professional (9.6Kg) about 2.5cm and 
AquaMedic - Hobby Volcanit 15 kg about 3.5cm in height.
Filter: JBL e900, 
Ground convection heater Dupla Thermik Set 120, 20 W 3m, programmed to be on in the same time with the lights.
Water change is done 20% weekly.
Fertilization: Dennerle Perfect Plant System Set (S7, E15 si V30) 
One amp of ProdiBio Digest added monthly.
Tests: NO2=0, NO3=10, GH=7, KH=3, pH=6.6, temp. is 26C-27C.

CO2: CO2 pressurized bottle, 2-3 bps, reactor 1000 Aqua Medic connected to filter output, Ph Controller fixed to PH 6.6 

Light:
On top lamp at 10 cm above the tank: 1x Osram 39W/830 warm white and 2x Osram 39W/865 cool daylight
The lights are on 6 hours in the morning and 6 hours in the evening 7:45-13:45 and 15:00-21:00.

Fish: 
11x Corydoras Panda (3cm), 8x Pangio Java Loach (6cm), 2x Bristlenose (6cm), 4x Molly Black (3cm), 
2x Kryptopterus bicirrhis (4cm), 4x Poecilia reticulata (3cm)

Invertebrates: 
4x anentome Helena, 50x Melanoides tuberculata, 7x Red Cherry Shrimp, 2x Zebra Nerite, 2x Tiger Nerite

Plants: 
Anubias barteri – nana, Echinodorus 'Red Flame', Anubias hastifolia, Bacopa amplexicaulis, 
Eichhornia crassipes, Pistia stratiotes, Nymphea Lotus red, Nymphaea 'Pygmaea Alba', Ceratopteris Thalictroides, Ludwigia Repens

Food: 
Frozen Bloodworm (a half of square every 3 days), 
Ocean nutrition tropical wafers and algae wafers, depends of how they are eaten, about 1 per day.

Any help will be much appreciated.

Thank you,
Darius


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Sorry to hear about your algae woes. My initial thought is just the amount of daylight the tank is exposed to. Maybe try limiting your lights to 8 hours a day for a week and see if that helps. Sometimes it's just a matter of too much light for too long. Not sure, but it's worth a shot


----------



## darius (May 13, 2010)

I set up the lights on 6 hours per day. 
The algae are growing at a much slower rate.
They are still on the substrate.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Glad to hear things are getting better. How long have you had the tank on the shorter light cycle so far?


----------



## darius (May 13, 2010)

I kept the lights on 6 hours for about one week.
Also I removed the affected plants, which means 2/3 of my all plants.


----------



## darius (May 13, 2010)

I removed the last bacopa plants as it were too affected by algae and I bought a couple of vallisneria. 
Lets hope it will consume the nutrients faster than the algae.

I don't know how to prevent this alga from the gravel.
picture is on the picasa link 
Picasa Web Albums - darius - Aquarium


----------

